# Hymer Exsis-I 562 external screen



## claretcass (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone any idea where to source an external screen for the Exsis-I Silverline 562. I followed an earlier thread (2009) where the same question was asked and the supplier was listed as Brownhills. When I contacted them they could not help.
I have tried silverscreens and many other suppliers in the UK but with no success. The problem is that this model is narrower than the traditional "B" types only having 2 wipers instead of 3.
Any one provide any details of possible suppliers from across the UK and Europe?

Thank you for any help


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Claretcass
We purchased our Exsis-i 562 screen covers from Hymer uk last June. However they are made by Minster. You can buy direct from Minster on this link

Minster

Steve


----------



## claretcass (Oct 14, 2010)

Many thanks Steve. I have contacted them via email and expect a response tomorrow

SteveC


----------



## claretcass (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.

Just a final note for anyone requiring an external screen for an Exsis-I 562 or 512 in future.

The screens were manufactured by Minster for Brownhills but they have now contracted out the distribution to Van Comfort who can be contacted at "[email protected]", they are very responsive


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I also got mine for my Exsis i 562 from Hymer UK and it is branded Polar. It was much cheaper from them than from Van Comfort and the purchasing process was much simpler - I just ordered it and it arrived. No measuring up or travel to have it fitted. 
However the screen was configured for an LH drive. This is not much of a problem; just means you cannot see the Polar badge as it is facing inwards to the window. Another consequence is that it is not easy to fold down but as there is plenty of light in the van I am not concerned about this.
It is very easy to fit, in the wet as well as the dry but I have used some strips of velcro on the driver's side as well as the passenger side to keep the screen flush to the van. I have not had experience of an external screen before but it is superb. We have had no condensation whatsoever and the van is well-insulated so heat retention is high.


----------

